# Stuart Major Beam



## jimmybondi (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi HMEMs 

a friend of me is restoring an old Stuart Major Beam
but he has no plans and the engine wasn't complete

has anyone a plan of it ?
it would be great 

Frank


----------



## ritztoys (Oct 30, 2009)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> Hi HMEMs
> 
> a friend of me is restoring an old Stuart Major Beam
> but he has no plans and the engine wasn't complete
> ...



Hello Frank,
Are you talking about the English kits from the 1950-60s? If you are, I do have that very engine, plans, BA taps and dies too!!
Let me know if I can help..............

Regards, Stephen


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 30, 2009)

You can still buy the separate drawings from Stuarts (at a price!) and they also sell spare castings.

http://www.stuartmodels.com/part_cat.cfm?cat=33

Jason


----------



## MichaelR1 (Oct 28, 2017)

jimmybondi said:


> Hi HMEMs
> 
> a friend of me is restoring an old Stuart Major Beam
> but he has no plans and the engine wasn't complete
> ...


Hi Frank,
I am also looking for a copy of those plans. Could you perhaps help me? 
Thanks very much in advance.
Grüße aus Norddeutschland!
Michael


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 28, 2017)

The drawings are available here (7 sheets)
http://www.stuartmodels.com/products/spare-parts/stuart-major-beam


----------



## MichaelR1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Herbie,
Thanks a lot.
Michael


----------



## suenwmiller (Nov 20, 2017)

ritztoys said:


> Hello Frank,
> Are you talking about the English kits from the 1950-60s? If you are, I do have that very engine, plans, BA taps and dies too!!
> Let me know if I can help..............
> 
> Regards, Stephen


 
hello men - I am thinking about building the Stuart engine.  Im building a casting forge now, and I can't think of a better way to start using it.  I know tat these posts are old, so I'm hoping that you folks are still in the fray.  
here's hoping bill miller Wisconsin U.S.A

262 989 3600


----------



## ritztoys (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello Bill,

Let me know how I can help, I'm thinking of letting my kit go to someone who will finish and enjoy. I have way too many projects, not including the "Honey Do List", which never gets completed!


----------

